# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Bing ads accounts, $300 to $500 spendable bing ads

## PeterM1

Hello , im selling Bing ads accounts, $300 to $500 spendable bing ads account fully verified aged old accounts

You will get : 

Full active and verified account
Used a USA VCC
Used real, dedicated, and unique IP address at the time of verification
Totally new account, never used before
With Click and Impression
With Billing Verified 
Any Campaign Can Run
Old Accounts

You can start running your ads without any problem 

Price is $70 per account 

You’ll Receive An account with full login credentials,
Recovery information.

Payment by Skrill , USDT or BTC.

My contacts : Telegram: @PeterMayerr

Skype: live:.cid.bfb3613d35790b63

----------

